

Show HN:Tagsdock- Tag Instagram photos instantly from your iOS keyboard - kevinwdavid
http://tagsdock.com/
Tagsdock is an iOS Keyboard app to tag your Instagram photos quickly. Like most Instagram users, I use hashtags for my photos. Bulk copying hashtags from other apps and then opening Instagram app every time to paste it sucks. Wanted to tag my Instagram photos faster, so we built Tagsdock.
======
sjammer
Very cool & Interesting Stuff Kevin

-Shankar

